# Hole In One!



## BARACUDA (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever had a hole in one? How many? I had on the other day! I have been playing for 10 yrs but I know guys who have been playing less and have more, and I know guys who are better than me and have had ZERO!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Had one hole in one in 43 years, and that was just over a year ago. Been a single figure handicapper since 1975, and I know someone who's had 6 and his handicap has never been lower than 15.

Read somewhere that the average was one every 9 yrs. So I guess I'm owed 3 by the golfing gods.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

been playing 40+ years, currently a 12 (as low as a 5 at one time) never had a hole in one
True story. course we used to play at (flooded and closed) had a plaque on the wall for the hole in one list
my second wife was the first woman to get an Ace, and of course her name was on the plaque
my third wife (I taught her to play, those that can.. do, those that can't ..teach?) also scored a hole in one, on the same hole, and her name was on the plaque.
I may be the only guy in the world with 2 wives on a hole in one plaque and I have none


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been playing for about 7 year although in the time it's been a bit on and off sometimes due to life getting in the way but I've never had one....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

My father and mother both have had more than one ace. Me I'm just in the hole waiting for the ball to beat me there.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had two, but both of those came when my hdcp was higher than 15. For the past several years I have been any where from an 8 to 11. (It's higher in the winter due to less play/practice) During that stretch, although being close a few times, I have no 'ACES" to go along with the lower hdcp number years. Now I have had quite few par 5 eagles, and a couple on par 4s over the past few years. One of the par 4s was over 200 yards. prior to my 2 HIOs, I had no eagles, and very few birdies. Even these days, I still don't get very many birdies...lol


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

stevel1017 said:


> been playing 40+ years, currently a 12 (as low as a 5 at one time) never had a hole in one
> True story. course we used to play at (flooded and closed) had a plaque on the wall for the hole in one list
> my second wife was the first woman to get an Ace, and of course her name was on the plaque
> my third wife (I taught her to play, those that can.. do, those that can't ..teach?) also scored a hole in one, on the same hole, and her name was on the plaque.
> I may be the only guy in the world with 2 wives on a hole in one plaque and I have none


What an amazing story - did they each know the other one was on there? maybe you'll get one on their sometime soon.

I'm yet to get a hole in 1, but I'll do it.....one day!


----------

